# Wago PT100  Negative Temperaturen



## Speedtriple (12 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem das ich keine - Temperaturen erhalte bzw. falsche Werte.  Eingesetzt habe ich ein 750-841 mit  750-461 2 Kanal Eingangskarte mit einem PT100 Temperaturfühler. 

Bei 1.0°C erhalte ich WORD = 10   (stimmt)
Bei 0.0°C erhalte ich WORD = 0 (stimmt auch)
Bei -0.1° erhalte ich WORD = 65535  (????)

Die Werte sind direkt aus der Steuerungskonfiguration ausgelesen! 

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben ?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Speedtriple,

passt schon. 65535 ist die Darstellung für -1 ohne Berücksichtigung des Vorzeichens.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Speedtriple (12 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Onkel,

hhmm dann wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben wie das ganze Mühselig umzurechnen. Möchte diese Werte Visualisieren und per Modbus übergeben! 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Speedtriple,

du musst nichts umrechnen! Du musst dich nur einmal mit den Zahlenformaten beschäftigen. Stichwort "Zweierkomplement", wenn ich nicht irre.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Rayk (12 Dezember 2009)

Zweierkomplement ist ok, 
im Handbuch S.16 steht alles beschrieben,
mit folgender Formel hast du die Temperatur:=INT_TO_REAL(Messwert) /10;
Gruß,Rayk


----------



## Speedtriple (12 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank funzt.

Kleiner Tipp - Vanille Eis eignet sich besonders gut für solche Tests - Der Fühler lässt sich Butterweich einführen ;-)


----------



## Lebenslang (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem und habe es so gemacht wie 
von Rayk beschrieben, Messwert (%IW0) von INT nach Real gewandelt und dann durch 10 dividiert.
Habe aber immer noch keine Minuswerte wenn ich den PT100 Simulator auf z.B -10° einstelle. Angezeigter Wert ist dann 65440. Wo ist denn jetzt mein Denk oder Progfehler. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Mr.Spok (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht mal mit word_to_real probieren. Hast ja auch ein %I*W.*


mfG Jan


----------



## Lebenslang (17 Dezember 2009)

@ Mr.Spok

habs probiert, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn funktioniert hätte.
Das Problem besteht immer noch, ich bekomme einfach keine negativen Temperaturwerte hin.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tip.

Und dann hab ich da direkt noch eine Frage, gibt es bei codesys eine mit dem Simatic Manager 
vergleichbare Funktion mit der ich einen Online/Offline Vergleich durchführen kann?
Also quasi einen PG/AG Vergleich.


----------



## Janus (25 Dezember 2009)

Meine Deuts ist nicht so gud, aber du must von Lib "BUILDING_HVAC die Skalierung "AL_Temps" nemen.

Dan functioneert das.


----------



## Lebenslang (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Janus,

danke für den Hinweis, habe mir die Bibliothek heruntergelden und die Funktion " AI_Temp " benutzt. 
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß


----------



## Kira2000 (22 März 2011)

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt, sorry.


----------

